# clunk when letting off accelerator



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

I hear a clunk when letting off my accelerator on my 1998 sentra 1.6
It has an auto tranny with 208k miles on the engine. The tranny shifts fine, I just hear a clunk when I let off the gas. Mounts *look* fine, but could it possibly be that? Thanks for the help in advance.:wtf:


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

first thing to check is mounts.
what does it sound like ?
could it be in the final drive ?


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

It clunks when I let off when I am going less than like 35 or 40 mph. It is when it downshifts to 1st. Like if the mount was bad, but it does not look bad.


----------



## Sir X Loin (Jan 4, 2009)

m3kgt_99 said:


> It clunks when I let off when I am going less than like 35 or 40 mph. It is when it downshifts to 1st. Like if the mount was bad, but it does not look bad.


Its a mount.. with out a doubt... Sometimes they wear out... check em out...


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

how about your transmission fluid? does it have good level and condition?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you ever changed out the front strut tower rubber bushing things?
I get the same stupid clunk and I know for a fact my bushings are bad.
I'll bet it makes the same stupid clunk if you driving down a gravel road with a bit of washboarding (ripples in the gravel) at lower speeds and you might hear this noise that sounds like somebody is in the truck kinda beating around in there with a baseball bat.

I'd get in the car, have somebody outside watching under the hood, set the e-brake, watch the motor and shift it back and forth between drive and reverse (pausing to wait for the tranny to do it's shifting). If you've got a bad mount, you'll either hear it or see the motor shifting around a whole bunch. If that doesn't work at idle, give it just a little bit of gas and do the same thing (not too much, don't wanna mess up the tranny).


----------



## PhxJosh (Jun 27, 2009)

I have the same problem, but at low speeds, it seems when I let off the gas pedal, it shifts and slams into gear, but I cannot tell if its shifting from 1-2 or 2-1 honestly. 

I know I had bad bushings on my struts, so that would make sense.


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

easy way to check is to stand in front and rock the car back and fourth....light to hard rocking should simulate "driving" if it's a mount you should hear it. (and it does sound like a mount so good luck


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks guys. I am losing about a quart of oil per 2 hours driving now, so I am replacing the oil pan gasket. It's slinging up from the cv axle and getting all over the place. I will check out the strut busings while I am down there. Like I said, thanks again


----------



## Tricked (Jun 29, 2005)

I have a clunk when I mostly accelerate from a stop. Sometimes it makes the noise when moving forward slowly and turning into a driveway when going over the bump. This is caused by a bad inner tie rod end. With the slight pull/push of the toe it causes the clunk from the worn tie rod end. It also clunks when I turn the steering wheel back and forth with the car off while not moving forward.


----------

